# Boggin' Against Cancer



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

In case anyone is interested, this is in good ol' bama ​ 








*Wilborn's ATV Trails*
*4859 County Road 522*
*Hanceville, AL 35077*

THE BREAK DOWN ON TIMES ARE AS FOLLOWS 
1.Sled Pull-Drivers meeting at 8:00am start right after.
2.Mud Bogg- drivers Meeting 10:30AM Race at 11:30am
3.Buggy Hill Climbs drivers Meeting 3:00 race at 3:30PM 
4.Poker Run drivers meeting 5:30pm then start ​


----------

